# Horse Transportation?



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

If anyone knows of a good yet cheap horse transportation service let me know.. also if there is any way to rent a horse trailer... like a uhaul kinda thing... or a cheap trailer for sale... We are moving to TX in a little under a year and I wanted to start planning for the move down there.. I have two horses, one is a 16.2 draft x around 1400lbs. and the other is a paint 15.1 1000lb. Thanks!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It would probably be a better envestment to buy a good quality trailer, cause you never know when you need it. My mom had to go one night and help trailer a horse with colic, so I would recomend just getting a two horse straight load with a small tack


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

We have a trailer when we get down there.. I just don't want to buy or put a lot of money into a trailer... and sorry.. im not a huge fan of straight loads.. besides my bigger horse will not fit in one... she doesn't even fit in a slant.. we can't close middle gate.. lol.. I think we have it figured out that we are going to drive down with all of our stuff and then when we drive up to get my granparents for our wedding bring them down.. thank you for the advice tho... its really appreciated..


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

yea, I could see that. I really don't like straight loads either! Good luck with the wedding BTW!


----------

